# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Longest thread ever? Energy safely / naturally after 40 or at any age...add to it...

## NiceGuyResearcher

Title: Longest thread ever? Energy safely / naturally after 40 or at any age...add to it....

Distilled from my 49 years on the planet, and having lived in NYC pre and during and post Sept. 11, 2001 (which made me a stronger person now in a Covid-19 world, which for many is their 1st glimpse at this type of adversity) 

Brainstorm.... (feel free to add to this if ya want)....
think of this as a never ending game....a brainstorm list to increase energy... some of you would pay to go back to the youthful vigor of age 30, well you might get it for free with either 2-5 or all of the below list:

1) Drink lots of water. Water has H20 (Oxygen) which keeps you awake / energized
if so, what? a gallon of water a day? (or is there a risk like that tv show on formerly known as spike tv ..."A 1000 Ways to Die" someone can die from too much water? I don't think so
2) Ginseng
3) Tribulus
4) Splash cold water on your face
5) Lay in a tub of warm almost hot water for like 30 minutes which increases testosterone production
6) Deep knee bends (naturally increases test. production in the groin region)
7) Caffeine tablets ("Pro Lab Caffeine @ 200 mgs" comes to mind, but Note there are 75 mgs of Calcium in each pill which could lend itself to possible kidney stones?
8) Caffeine from Green tea or Coffee in which case there is no calcium minerals therein
9) Benzodiazepam like Clonipin....0.5 mgs taken in morning (that's all you need), or maybe 0.5 mg if you go over board with any of these "energy boosts"
11) A deep sun tan in a tanning bed or from natural sunlight ... such tans naturally increase Testosterone 
12) ______ insert yours
13) _______ insert yours
14) _____ and so on and so on

----------


## Stosh_112

Correct amount of sleep is a good one to add. Low stress/Cortisol helps other hormonal influences on energy levels.

----------

